# my 75 saulosi tank/stand build



## jesseyarnell (Jul 22, 2009)

Pictures of my 75 gallon saulosi species tank build, I'm pretty proud of the stand. I really like the overhang. It comes in handy for setting things down, the cat enjoys it, and I think it looks really elegant. Love to know what you think. I learned so much from this forum.








(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)

These are taken with a single CFL bulb, which produces an awesome rippling, sun-beam effect:








(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)







(alt+p)


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I think you tank looks awesome, and the stand is to die for. Wish I had the patience and skill to build one like that. I love the low lighting... I'm experimenting with LED lights to get a similar effect.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic, I could only hope the build I am working on comes out that great. One question, what did you use for the top of your stand. Love that look, and want to try to incorporate that into my stand plans.

Bear


----------



## jesseyarnell (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, thankyou. I really like the way it turned out. The top of the stand is framed in 2X12s. The rim of the tank sit directly on the 2x4 inner frame, though. Then everything got smoothed out with wood filler, primer, and semi-gloss oil paint. I was thinking of going with a full slab, either joined wood or even marble or cement, which would look awesome and be easier to get a nice level fit, but this was the most economical way for me to get the look.

I really like the low lighting, looks really natural, makes the sides of the tank and filter intake/outtake disappear. Looks especially great during a low lighting dinner. Thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

What did you use for your low lighting? My 75 gallon tank could light up half of las vegas. It is a single strip light.

Bear


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Very great job the stand really has some character.


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks great. I would also like to know what you use for lighting.

Also, is that rock black flagstone?

Very nice!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice look!


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

One the best rock work I have ever seem. Very natural.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Simply Stunning!


----------



## PR_islander (Mar 26, 2009)

Simple and beutifull!


----------



## jesseyarnell (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks again all for the compliments. I think I probably spent over 100 hours pouring through this forum for ideas and looking at pictures, so I must give most of the credit to Cichlid-forum.com.

My lighting. During the day I run only that single 10000k bulb in the cheap fluorescent fixture you see in the pictures. It's the same fixture they sell for 10gallon aquariums, and it provides plenty of light, but still kind of lets the sides of the tank fade out, which I like. And the 10000K bulb makes my yellows and blues glow. I keep the light on a timer and run it for only a few hours in the evening to prevent algae, but I'm still getting a little algae growth on the top of the rock, which I'm starting to like, looks natural, and the saulosi are starting to graze on it.

In the evening, when the room is darkened, I use even lower lighting, shown in the second set of pictures in my post. This is just a single 6500K CFL (the spiral kind) in a cheap black desklamp. It sit directly over the center brace of the tank, and directly over where my powerhead is aimed, and the result is really cool. Alot of shimmer and light-ray effects.

Give it a try, grab your desk lamp, or something with some directed light and just hold it over your aquarium, with all the other lights in the tank and room turned off, and even better get movement in the top of your water with a powerhead.

Thanks again for all the compliments! Oh, and the rock is just the darkest I could find at the local landscaping place, I don't know the name.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Seriously great looking tank!!! Nice work :thumb:

Dan


----------



## tsmi031 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great job on the build ... love stand and the rocks are just awesome =D>


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Clean sleek very nice! Great Job! :drooling:


----------



## marik (Sep 15, 2009)

I like your tank and the stand you built. It's nice that you built a stand like that as i'm currently building a frame that is extremely close to what you built. Since mine is only a 55 compared to your 75, i shouldn't have a problem with it failing. :thumb:


----------



## jesseyarnell (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, this is nerdy, but I really wanting to be #1 on this site, called ratemyfishtank.com. So, if you have a moment, take a look. On the site, just click "Rate Photos" at the top. My tank will be under the "Freshwater Fish Tank" heading. You may have to rate a couple other tanks before mine comes up. Thankyou! Yes, feel free to make fun of me for this. There are some really great tanks on there, but I thought I could get some support from my fellow forumers.
I gave a shout-out to Cichlid-forum.com!

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com (alt+w)

Jesse


----------



## myfirstgixxer07 (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the whole tank that stand looks great. Keep up the good work


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

An excellant addition to your dining room. Very nice job all around. :thumb:


----------



## RDTigger (Jul 4, 2009)

I want to say something like... "this would look good" or "Maybe this would help."

...but I am drooling like everyone else.. I'm jealous, and want that clean professional look..


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

It's okay RDTigger, I can help you out... 

I understand why the stand is lacquered black (to go with the trim), but it looked like you used some good quality lumber. Wouldn't a nice rich stain gone better with the rest of your room's decor?

Also, out of curiosity, did you build any doors in the stand so that you can get underneath it?

Stunning setup, though--great show quality. opcorn:


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

Vury Nice!!! I like the look you got, very clean, very natural...how about a sweet canopy to top that bad boy off!


----------



## jesseyarnell (Jul 22, 2009)

haha, thanks again for all the comments! i did use some nice pine, but i am no expert craftsman, and i have learned paint hides imperfections. i am really a perfectionist, but the older i get i worry less. when you build something like this, usually no one but you knows that one hinge is slightly higher or that you didn't sand evenly. i also used the black to go with the rest of our decor, kind of modern/simple. and i was thinking of doing a canopy, i even got a moon-light system for it, but well basically, i got lazy, ha. we'll see.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

That stand is absolutely AMAZING!! You could make a living selling stands like that.

Dont want to be nosey, but how much did it cost to build that stand?

Again, Fantastic job on that stand. The tank also looks, good job all the way around. Keep more projects coming!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Austings, This tank was set up three years ago. I haven't seen the user on the site in quite a while. But, it would be nice to hear if the tank is still running!


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

where is the return / the output for the spray bar located? behind or in front of the rock wall?


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

marius432 said:


> where is the return / the output for the spray bar located? behind or in front of the rock wall?





Floridagirl said:


> Austings, This tank was set up three years ago. I haven't seen the user on the site in quite a while. But, it would be nice to hear if the tank is still running!


I should have paid attention to the dates.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

No big deal...It's a great set-up!


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like the stand. Very clean and sharp.

Only 100 hours pouring through this forum ??? I am probably right there with you and now looking at your stand I might have to revamp my DIY stand that I have going on in my head.

Super looking setup. Looks awesome.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the stand i was thinking about doing one like that for my 55 gallon tank. But i was going to put some Trim molding right next to the tank to give it a more "Finished" look and to have the tank SIT in place like a little pocket. Im going to go black like yours and im going to do a black hood with double doors. Love the stand and tank set up GREAT WORK!


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Ratbones: I usually don't have much to say about stands with 2x4 "overkill" construction, but yours looks awesome! Great work! You have inspired me to build one with the same look, only with 1x construction. I will post pictures of the progress (will start in a few weeks), but you deserve the credit for the design, just great!!

RBFG


----------

